# Eye of the Round Pastrami ?



## Krawkoska (Apr 12, 2022)

New to the forum and would like to ask if anyone has ever made pastrami from the eye of the round.  I have 2 rounds, all fat off, stitched pumped rounds 10% with a spiced brine and now in for 4 days which will be smoked/ cooked in my smoker, (old burned out freezer which I have made lots of smoked kielbasa, Canadian Bacon and bacon).  I see most recipes say to bring meat to 200/205 degrees. I cannot get smoker to above 200 so I will finish it off in the oven.  #1, How do I make sure that the rub I use will stick to the meat, not looking for exotic, I see mustard but looking to not alter the basic taste?     #2, Is it OK to hang or lay out without dying out the meat, looking to use cherry wood for smoke.  What do you think of starting it in the oven (Convection and bottom heat)  bring up to create a crust and into smoker?  #3, I am basically going to use this for sandwiches,  will this meat, finished off at roughly 205, sliced thinly on a slicer, be tender enough to have a satisfactory quality COLD sandwich not like biting into shoe leather? #4,  I there, at any point, in this cooking process, there should be any "wrapping"  of the meat in this process?
Thanks Guys, any info would be appreciated, Krakowska


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2022)

EOR pastrami needs to be cured for about 2 weeks with cure #1, then smoked to an IT of around 140. Sliced thin against the grain it makes very good Sammie’s. So if your smoker will hold 200, you should be fine! Here is one I did a while back. Hope this helps!





						Eye of round Pastrami, mucho q-view!!
					

I was at Sam's a couple of weeks ago looking for some salmon to make lox. They really didn't have any that looked good so while looking around I found a 5# eye of round, Angus choice. I have been wanting to make pastrami with a round roast for some time. I grabbed it. No trimming necessary. I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------

